# D B Gordon bottle



## RCO (May 18, 2016)

found this in a dump dig recently , haven't seen one before and couldn't find much online other than an old ebay listing for one . know it has no real value as mine is broken , just curious to find out what it was for and where it was from ? 

is a D in a diamond on bottom meaning dominion made it and is a Canadian bottle , but not sure who D B Gordon was or what they sold back then .


----------



## botlguy (May 19, 2016)

Just from looking at it my guess is that it was made in the 1930s - 40s period and held some sort of condiment. Not particularly valuable unless collected by the name rather than contents. Yes, Dominion Glass or perhaps Diamond.
Jim


----------



## RCO (May 19, 2016)

the age of the dump and area it was found in would suggest it was from 40's or 50's . I don't think its very valuable even if it wasn't broken . its possible it could of contained a condiment or could of been one of those older tonics of some sort I don't know .


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 7, 2016)

Definitely Canadian made by Dominion Glass Co. Likely pepper corns or some condiment.

B


----------

